# Russian Professor predicts end of USA; America splits in 5 regions



## Gambitz (Dec 29, 2008)

By ANDREW OSBORN
MOSCOW -- For a decade, Russian academic Igor Panarin has been predicting the U.S. will fall apart in 2010. For most of that time, he admits, few took his argument -- that an economic and moral collapse will trigger a civil war and the eventual breakup of the U.S. -- very seriously. Now he's found an eager audience: Russian state media.

 Igor Panarin
In recent weeks, he's been interviewed as much as twice a day about his predictions. "It's a record," says Prof. Panarin. "But I think the attention is going to grow even stronger."

Prof. Panarin, 50 years old, is not a fringe figure. A former KGB analyst, he is dean of the Russian Foreign Ministry's academy for future diplomats. He is invited to Kremlin receptions, lectures students, publishes books, and appears in the media as an expert on U.S.-Russia relations.

But it's his bleak forecast for the U.S. that is music to the ears of the Kremlin, which in recent years has blamed Washington for everything from instability in the Middle East to the global financial crisis. Mr. Panarin's views also fit neatly with the Kremlin's narrative that Russia is returning to its rightful place on the world stage after the weakness of the 1990s, when many feared that the country would go economically and politically bankrupt and break into separate territories.

A polite and cheerful man with a buzz cut, Mr. Panarin insists he does not dislike Americans. But he warns that the outlook for them is dire.

"There's a 55-45% chance right now that disintegration will occur," he says. "One could rejoice in that process," he adds, poker-faced. "But if we're talking reasonably, it's not the best scenario -- for Russia." Though Russia would become more powerful on the global stage, he says, its economy would suffer because it currently depends heavily on the dollar and on trade with the U.S.

Mr. Panarin posits, in brief, that mass immigration, economic decline, and moral degradation will trigger a civil war next fall and the collapse of the dollar. Around the end of June 2010, or early July, he says, the U.S. will break into six pieces -- with Alaska reverting to Russian control.

In addition to increasing coverage in state media, which are tightly controlled by the Kremlin, Mr. Panarin's ideas are now being widely discussed among local experts. He presented his theory at a recent roundtable discussion at the Foreign Ministry. The country's top international relations school has hosted him as a keynote speaker. During an appearance on the state TV channel Rossiya, the station cut between his comments and TV footage of lines at soup kitchens and crowds of homeless people in the U.S. The professor has also been featured on the Kremlin's English-language propaganda channel, Russia Today.

Mr. Panarin's apocalyptic vision "reflects a very pronounced degree of anti-Americanism in Russia today," says Vladimir Pozner, a prominent TV journalist in Russia. "It's much stronger than it was in the Soviet Union."

Mr. Pozner and other Russian commentators and experts on the U.S. dismiss Mr. Panarin's predictions. "Crazy ideas are not usually discussed by serious people," says Sergei Rogov, director of the government-run Institute for U.S. and Canadian Studies, who thinks Mr. Panarin's theories don't hold water.

Mr. Panarin's résumé includes many years in the Soviet KGB, an experience shared by other top Russian officials. His office, in downtown Moscow, shows his national pride, with pennants on the wall bearing the emblem of the FSB, the KGB's successor agency. It is also full of statuettes of eagles; a double-headed eagle was the symbol of czarist Russia.

The professor says he began his career in the KGB in 1976. In post-Soviet Russia, he got a doctorate in political science, studied U.S. economics, and worked for FAPSI, then the Russian equivalent of the U.S. National Security Agency. He says he did strategy forecasts for then-President Boris Yeltsin, adding that the details are "classified."

In September 1998, he attended a conference in Linz, Austria, devoted to information warfare, the use of data to get an edge over a rival. It was there, in front of 400 fellow delegates, that he first presented his theory about the collapse of the U.S. in 2010.

"When I pushed the button on my computer and the map of the United States disintegrated, hundreds of people cried out in surprise," he remembers. He says most in the audience were skeptical. "They didn't believe me."

At the end of the presentation, he says many delegates asked him to autograph copies of the map showing a dismembered U.S.

He based the forecast on classified data supplied to him by FAPSI analysts, he says. He predicts that economic, financial and demographic trends will provoke a political and social crisis in the U.S. When the going gets tough, he says, wealthier states will withhold funds from the federal government and effectively secede from the union. Social unrest up to and including a civil war will follow. The U.S. will then split along ethnic lines, and foreign powers will move in.

California will form the nucleus of what he calls "The Californian Republic," and will be part of China or under Chinese influence. Texas will be the heart of "The Texas Republic," a cluster of states that will go to Mexico or fall under Mexican influence. Washington, D.C., and New York will be part of an "Atlantic America" that may join the European Union. Canada will grab a group of Northern states Prof. Panarin calls "The Central North American Republic." Hawaii, he suggests, will be a protectorate of Japan or China, and Alaska will be subsumed into Russia.

"It would be reasonable for Russia to lay claim to Alaska; it was part of the Russian Empire for a long time." A framed satellite image of the Bering Strait that separates Alaska from Russia like a thread hangs from his office wall. "It's not there for no reason," he says with a sly grin.

Interest in his forecast revived this fall when he published an article in Izvestia, one of Russia's biggest national dailies. In it, he reiterated his theory, called U.S. foreign debt "a pyramid scheme," and predicted China and Russia would usurp Washington's role as a global financial regulator.

Americans hope President-elect Barack Obama "can work miracles," he wrote. "But when spring comes, it will be clear that there are no miracles."

The article prompted a question about the White House's reaction to Prof. Panarin's forecast at a December news conference. "I'll have to decline to comment," spokeswoman Dana Perino said amid much laughter.

For Prof. Panarin, Ms. Perino's response was significant. "The way the answer was phrased was an indication that my views are being listened to very carefully," he says.

The professor says he's convinced that people are taking his theory more seriously. People like him have forecast similar cataclysms before, he says, and been right. He cites French political scientist Emmanuel Todd. Mr. Todd is famous for having rightly forecast the demise of the Soviet Union -- 15 years beforehand. "When he forecast the collapse of the Soviet Union in 1976, people laughed at him," says Prof. Panarin.






What are your thoughts?


----------



## Xion (Dec 29, 2008)

He seriously underestimates the laziness of the American people.

Seriously underestimates...

Such a thing is not only unlikely, but seems downright impossible nowadays.


----------



## Y (dupe) (Dec 29, 2008)

lol that is hilarious 

if US will apart, the entire world will collapse


----------



## Altron (Dec 29, 2008)

i'll be sure to laugh at him and Russia when nothing happens.  

Anyways even if by some chance this did happen, Russia would not be a world super power for long, because apparently 2012 = end of the world, so Russia would only last for 2 years as a super power


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 29, 2008)

these predictions arent really that accurate


----------



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2008)

Couldn't one have said the same during the Great Depression? Look, America is down but definitely not out. We're simply feeling the lash back of reckless warfare, a new type of enemy, and unregulated business. Nonetheless, hard times will only make the nation band together even more and perhaps even restore some sense of patriotism.


----------



## NanoHaxial (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, for one he's a former KGB. Right there you've got to have some real skepticism.

Not to mention, how in the hell would the NE US join the EU? Not to mention the silly notion of all these states and their people agreeing to join China or Japan and the like.


----------



## Xion (Dec 29, 2008)

Altron said:


> i'll be sure to laugh at him and Russia when nothing happens.
> 
> Anyways even if by some chance this did happen, Russia would not be a world super power for long, because apparently 2012 = end of the world, so Russia would only last for 2 years as a super power



And it's very amusing how the Russian government latches onto the comments as well. Anything to support their bid to reinstate Premier Putin. I hear they are even lengthening the presidential term for him.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 29, 2008)

I prefer Fallout's version


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 29, 2008)

And just what the fuck is this dude smoking... No non American power will gain influnce over USA territory in the near future LOL


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm not quite sure I understand his logic, so people losing money will cause us all to fight against each other?  I live in California but 99% of my family is in Massachusetts, why would I fight my family and friends?

Besides most American's define themselves as American, not by the area they happen to be in.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 29, 2008)

As long as there are patriots, truest to protect our country, none shall partake in our land, lest they wish a death warrant.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah one civil war was enough we learned that lesson


----------



## MyBitchSasuke (Dec 29, 2008)

I was too lazy to read more then 2 words looking at the size of it. But since people brought up USA, I must say Canada rocks me and Sasuke's socks.


----------



## Xion (Dec 29, 2008)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm not quite sure I understand his logic, so people losing money will cause us all to fight against each other?  I live in California but 99% of my family is in Massachusetts, why would I fight my family and friends?



That's what they said before the Civil War started. 

Uh oh.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 29, 2008)

They divived and then will create an union called United Republics of America.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 29, 2008)

NanoHaxial said:


> Well, for one he's a former KGB. Right there you've got to have some real skepticism.
> 
> Not to mention, how in the hell would the NE US join the EU? Not to mention the silly notion of all these states and their people agreeing to join China or Japan and the like.



Even if such were to happen, I doubt many people would like the idea of living under the EU Constitution. I, for one, would still do as I wish under my primary, first and foremost US Constitution, because I was born an American, not some scummy European.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Dec 29, 2008)

Your still not getting Alaska, Russia.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 29, 2008)

Le Male said:


> They divived and then will create an union called United Republics of America.



Don't even joke about something so vile, so atrocious, so...repugnant and disgusting.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2008)

The names and who they will belong to is hilarious.  The "Mexican Republic" alone can take out all of Mexico and Central America.

John Titor predicted something like this and look how that turned out


----------



## Sky is Over (Dec 29, 2008)

First person to name which game this sounds like it's been copied from gets pos reps.

But concerning that map, if he wanted a more realistic theory, he should do one of his country that even control what happens down in Chenchya or further east of the motherland.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 29, 2008)

LOL China expands


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 29, 2008)

NanoHaxial said:


> Well, for one he's a former KGB. Right there you've got to have some real skepticism.



that explains it, KGB huh


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 29, 2008)

Faux intellectualism written all over this. 



> with Alaska reverting to Russian control.



. 



> California will form the nucleus of what he calls "The Californian Republic," and will be part of China or under Chinese influence. Texas will be the heart of "The Texas Republic," a cluster of states that will go to Mexico or fall under Mexican influence. Washington, D.C., and New York will be part of an "Atlantic America" that may join the European Union. Canada will grab a group of Northern states Prof. Panarin calls "The Central North American Republic." Hawaii, he suggests, will be a protectorate of Japan or China, and Alaska will be subsumed into Russia.





This guy doesn't know the U.S very well, which is why his prediction won't ever happen. He should've kept track of the U.S election more. The results by state would show a better divided America scenario. 

His map is the stupidest thing I've ever saw. That's the kind of map you draw for an RPG action game taking place in the future, not a map you show for serious intellectual debate. This guy clearly is just feeding into the anti-Americanism in Russia, and the desire for Russian's to feel superior to the U.S...fucking moron.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 29, 2008)

Sky is Over said:


> First person to name which game this sounds like it's been copied from gets pos reps.
> 
> But concerning that map, if he wanted a more realistic theory, he should do one of his country that even control what happens down in Chenchya or further east of the motherland.



Fallout?


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 29, 2008)

Purgatory said:


> Even if such were to happen, I doubt many people would like the idea of living under the EU Constitution. I, for one, would still do as I wish under my primary, first and foremost US Constitution, because I was born an American, not some scummy European.


Hey, as long as I can get an education and a decent career that lets me live in relative comfort, I don't give a shit who I live under.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 29, 2008)

Sky is Over said:


> First person to name which game this sounds like it's been copied from gets pos reps.
> 
> But concerning that map, if he wanted a more realistic theory, he should do one of his country that even control what happens down in Chenchya or further east of the motherland.



Some Tom Clancy Game? 

Or that game where's there's a Pacific and Eastern America, where the Pacific League is boenginerred people, and the Eastern Legal, just controls land or some shit like that?


----------



## Sky is Over (Dec 29, 2008)

Diceman said:


> Fallout?



Naw, it was another one, really third-rate, with the units being ridicuosly over-sized, can't seem to put my finger on it...


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 29, 2008)

Diceman said:


> Fallout?



I would have guessed Fallout as well, buy you guessed it first so I'll guess Deus Ex.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Dec 29, 2008)

Xion said:


> That's what they said before the Civil War started.
> 
> Uh oh.



Back then people identified themselves with their individual state and not with the country itself.  That's why a lot of people who had no feelings on slavery or any of the issues of the day said "i'll side with whichever side my state goes to".

Now we identify with America as a whole, so its not the same.


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 29, 2008)

The eventual result of such a split, of course, would be Liberty Prime.

And that would just be awesome.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 29, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> I would have guessed Fallout as well, buy you guessed it first so I'll guess Deus Ex.



Nah,the US was still united in that.


----------



## Y (dupe) (Dec 29, 2008)

Robot-Overlord said:


> Your still not getting Alaska, Russia.



lol 

you made me lol


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 29, 2008)

Darklyre said:


> The eventual result of such a split, of course, would be Liberty Prime.
> 
> And that would just be awesome.



"DEATH... IS A PREFERABLE ALTERNATIVE... TO COMMUNISM."


----------



## Xion (Dec 29, 2008)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Back then people identified themselves with their individual state and not with the country itself.  That's why a lot of people who had no feelings on slavery or any of the issues of the day said "i'll side with whichever side my state goes to".
> 
> Now we identify with America as a whole, so its not the same.



Tell that to this Russian "expert." 

He's been predicting it forever and now thinks he has a chance...though he is sadly mistaken.


----------



## Altron (Dec 29, 2008)

Here is my prediction of Russia according to his logic:



Everyone get a piece, except Central/South America and Africa!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 29, 2008)

Guys imagine if his story is true. How each republic would work. I mean for example, where the republic of California would make money ? What about military. Is the republic of Texas would be the fisrt military power in the region ?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 29, 2008)

Altron said:


> Here is my prediction of Russia according to his logic:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone get a piece, except Central/South America and Africa!



You HAVE to email him that pic and say this is what Americans think will happen to Russia in the future LOL


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 29, 2008)

What a dumbass. How the hell did he become a professor?


----------



## Xion (Dec 29, 2008)

Altron said:


> Here is my prediction of Russia according to his logic:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone get a piece, except Central/South America and Africa!



Like some rampant venereal disease.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 29, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What a dumbass. How the hell did he become a profeessor?



Maybe the same way did Bill O'Reilly to become journalist.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 29, 2008)

He predicts that one fifth of America is going to be controlled by Mexico... Mexico and another fifth by Canada... Canada  . What a dumb fucker .


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 29, 2008)

Altron said:


> Here is my prediction of Russia according to his logic:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone get a piece, except Central/South America and Africa!



I would so give you rep, if it was available. 

Fucking awesome,just fucking awesome!


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 29, 2008)

Is this gonna happen when California magically falls into the ocean?


----------



## Xion (Dec 29, 2008)

Le Male said:


> Maybe the same way did Bill O'Reilly to become journalist.



He's a commentator, not a journalist.

The difference between the two is that one's an opinionated ass and the other's just opinionated.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 29, 2008)

Le Male said:


> Maybe the same way did Bill O'Reilly to become journalist.



Exactly, feeding into nationalism...O'Rieley and this professor are total faux intellectuals and that only say what will supposedly  rally the people that listen to them.


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 29, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Exactly, feeding into nationalism...O'Rieley and this professor are total faux intellectuals and that only say what will supposedly  rally the people that listen to them.



people actually listen to them


----------



## Platinum (Dec 29, 2008)

So in this retarded fuckers theory does he account for the fact that no American would want to be ruled over by The Chinese, Mexicans, Russians, Canadians or Europeans. The days of old fashioned Imperialism are over retard, the fact that a divided America may be more willing to use its nukes to attack invaders makes a scenario like this impossible.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 29, 2008)

dummy plug said:


> people actually listen to them



You'd be surprised. Unless O'Rieley is lying to his audience when he brags about his ratings being the highest in the something something time column, then people really do watch him. 

I'll admit, I watch him from time to time, but only  to hear what kind of bullshit he's saying. 

Every time his mouth moves, and words come out, Rage  fills my body and soul. Sometimes I just wanna punch the television.


----------



## Shinobi Mugen (Dec 29, 2008)

The South will rise again! And the East, North and West appearently...

But it's not that unlikely to happen, just not in 2010, not because of this crisis, and not with Obama in charge...  Maybe in like 30 or so year, bigger crisis, bigger asshole than bush, more government interference in people's personal lives, more freedoms taken away... In that case it wouldn't be so unlikely.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 29, 2008)

Shinobi Mugen said:


> The South will rise again! And the East, North and West appearently...
> 
> But it's not that unlikely to happen, just not in 2010, not because of this crisis, and not with Obama in charge...  Maybe in like 30 or so year, bigger crisis, bigger asshole than bush, more government interference in people's personal lives, more freedoms taken away... In that case it wouldn't be so unlikely.



Well, hopefully, the people will be united and elect a new leader to prevent such a crisis from splitting the nation...sort of like how we did with electing Obama. .


----------



## Shinobi Mugen (Dec 29, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Well, hopefully, the people will be united and elect a new leader to prevent such a crisis from splitting the nation...sort of like how we did with electing Obama. .



That would be nice... Some Asian guy would be awesome!


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 29, 2008)

Xion said:


> He seriously underestimates the laziness of the American people.
> 
> Seriously underestimates...
> 
> Such a thing is not only unlikely, but seems downright impossible nowadays.



ahahaha

hey guyz lets split up into 5 groups! 

mmmm later...gossip girl's on


----------



## Xion (Dec 29, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> ahahaha
> 
> hey guyz lets split up into 5 groups!
> 
> mmmm later...gossip girl's on



Seriously, this isn't Russia...the culture's entirely different, even since the last civil war we had.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 29, 2008)

Shinobi Mugen said:


> That would be nice... Some Asian guy would be awesome!



An asian female,would be better!


----------



## Shinobi Mugen (Dec 29, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> An asian female,would be better!



Holy shit... I just came in my pants...


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 29, 2008)

Shinobi Mugen said:


> Holy shit... I just came in my pants...



. Easy there...

When we're old men, and we see the hotness of the new madam asian president on television...our youth will be revitalized. .


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2008)

Purgatory said:


> As long as there are patriots, truest to protect our country, none shall partake in our land, lest they wish a death warrant.



Winningest thing you've ever said.



Sky is Over said:


> Naw, it was another one, really third-rate, with the units being ridicuosly over-sized, can't seem to put my finger on it...



Shattered Union was the name of the game I think.  Piece of shit too...



Seto Kaiba said:


> What a dumbass. How the hell did he become a professor?



Same reason Ahmadinejad is supposedly an engineer.  Bullshit.



Shinobi Mugen said:


> That would be nice... Some Asian guy would be awesome!





LouDAgreat said:


> An asian female,would be better!



Lou summed it up nicely.  But I'll let you two flip for it since I've already got myself a lovely Korean woman.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 29, 2008)

Did he get his degree off an internet website ?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 29, 2008)

Mexico controlling the Southwest is laughable.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll laugh when it never happens


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 29, 2008)

Platnium said:


> Did he get his degree off an internet website ?



shut up . 

Im majoring in youtube myself. It's the future man.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 30, 2008)

Lilykt7 said:


> shut up .
> 
> Im majoring in youtube myself. It's the future man.



As long as your videos don't contain vulgarity lol censorship you'll become partners and a huge online whore!


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 30, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Mexico controlling the Southwest is laughable.


Don't underestimate the power of Tex-Mex food.


----------



## Sky is Over (Dec 30, 2008)

> Shattered Union was the name of the game I think. Piece of shit too...



Aha, you're the winner! *reps*


----------



## Shinobi Mugen (Dec 30, 2008)

Some Roman Dude: "LOLOLOL, the empire break in two thou says? Where hast thou been educated? Gaul?! The empire shall not fall, retard..."

*10 years later*

Same Roman Dude: "Awww shi..."


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2008)

Sky is Over said:


> Aha, you're the winner! *reps*



Sweet. 

Oh and fuck illegitimate Russian pseudo-intellectuals like him.  He's just got some bone to pick with the US so he like Mahmoud is a gigantic asshole about it.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Dec 30, 2008)

This guys on serious crack....I want some


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 30, 2008)

Shinobi Mugen said:


> Some Roman Dude: "LOLOLOL, the empire break in two thou says? Where hast thou been educated? Gaul?! The empire shall not fall, retard..."
> 
> *10 years later*
> 
> Same Roman Dude: "Awww shi..."


No one is suggesting that the United States won't eventually fall/reorganize/whatever. That happening in 2010 is simply...improbable. :ho


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 30, 2008)

_ 

This is not happening in 2 years  
_


----------



## Loaded50 (Dec 30, 2008)

You guys seriosly have to read the replies of some of the people on stormfront.com  

Fight is way to rushed.


----------



## Last Shadow (Dec 30, 2008)

What the hell?
Somebody sig this , so we'll remember in 2010. 
But seriously, another civil war? 

In Soviet Russia, 5 reigons splits into America!

And as for above, stormfront is about as rational (if not less than) as Faux News. You don't have to be a farmer to recognize bullshit.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 30, 2008)

Loaded50 said:


> You guys seriosly have to read the replies of some of the people on stormfront.com
> 
> Fight is way to rushed.


I feel dirty even after closing my browser.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 30, 2008)

Is this guy fucking delusional?  If the USA splits in any way in the next few years, it will be split into the USA and Alaska- or Palind.  Lol.  Get it?  Palind?



I'm awful...


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2008)

Loaded50 said:


> You guys seriosly have to read the replies of some of the people on stormfront.com
> 
> Fight is way to rushed.



That's why we call them hicks and rednecks!


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 30, 2008)

Altron said:


> Here is my prediction of Russia according to his logic:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone get a piece, except Central/South America and Africa!



Where the hell is your rep button? I want to pos rep but can't. 

Anyway, the idea that somehow China, Mexico, and Canada will control parts of the US is hilarious. That idea wouldn't pass in fanfiction, let alone real politics.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 30, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> That's why we call them hicks and rednecks!



and Mr President and VP hopefuls


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2008)

If this war involves me walking further than my door, it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## PerveeSage (Dec 30, 2008)

how does he expect to get us lazy americans off our fat asses long enough for other countries to move in?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2008)

The Russians are conspiring to get Palin. :ho


----------



## Hana (Dec 30, 2008)

*TEXAS REPUBLIC?!?*

Fuck that shit. I'll go ATL on their ass. 

Ok, if we do have a 5 sided war, where exactly would the military fall under in the war? 

Also, I see nothing that would break up America. We all know what happened in the last Civil War and no one wants that. We are too lazy.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 30, 2008)

Last Shadow said:


> What the hell?
> Somebody sig this , so we'll remember in 2010.
> But seriously, another civil war?
> 
> ...



You're doing it wrong.

_In Former Soviet Russia, five regions split you!_



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If this war involves me walking further than my door, it ain't gonna happen.



Brother, raise your arms, we must combat against the evils of the world. For if such were to happen, our forefathers would want us to protect this once prosperous land. It is your decision to do nothing of it, but as for me, I will not idly stand by as my country is torn to bits.


----------



## abstract (Dec 30, 2008)

damn my state goes to mexico, one state away from joining europe 

anyways, uh lol. 

Honestly, I don't care what any european nation has to say about america.  I by no means feel any sense of nationalism towards america, but seriously-eat your fucking heart out europe 


We don't give a darn about you, do yourself a favor and don't give a darn about us.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2008)

Hana said:


> *TEXAS REPUBLIC?!?*
> 
> Fuck that shit. I'll go ATL on their ass.
> 
> ...



Lmao, you'd didn't think we'd name it after Georgia did you? 

Who's the only state to have been their own country in the lower 48...that's right.


----------



## abstract (Dec 30, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lmao, you'd didn't think we'd name it after Georgia did you?
> 
> Who's the only state to have been their own country in the lower 48...that's right.



hey, atlanta has the largest metropolitan area in the country, and is the fastest growing city in the country. 

We also have the largest aquarium and busiest airport on earth
don't fuck with us.


----------



## MonkeyMallet (Dec 30, 2008)

Whether or not this "desintegration" is to happen is up to the power brokers, which includes the corporate media. Nothing happens by itself. Everything can go to hell, so as long as those who control the corporations stay in power.


----------



## Hana (Dec 30, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Lmao, you'd didn't think we'd name it after Georgia did you?
> 
> Who's the only state to have been their own country in the lower 48...that's right.



I add some more fun Texas facts to that list. 

Out of all 50 states Texas ranks:

50th in percentage of population over 25 with high school diploma
1st in percentage of uninsured children
1st in percentage of population without health insurance
49th in percentage of women who vote
1st in air pollution emissions
1st in toxic chemicals released into water
1st in cancer-causing carcinogens released into air

I'm not saying we name the "country" Georgia, but I'm not living in Texas. Been there, done that. :xzaru

You know I'm just messing with you. 





abstract said:


> hey, atlanta has the largest metropolitan area in the country, and is the fastest growing city in the country.
> 
> We also have the largest aquarium and busiest airport on earth
> don't fuck with us.



Damn straight.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 30, 2008)

Id rather japan take over the state i live in. That way, i can get more access to anime and sushi 


Though i much prefer the scenario of the US taking over all of north america


----------



## El Torero (Dec 30, 2008)

lol New York joining to EU, good joke :rofl

I don?t see this happening. The patriotism is too strong. If USA falls and stops having power, they still continue being USA


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2008)

We proud patriots of this fair country will not divide during hard times, we shall fight.... WE SHALL PER SERVE .


----------



## Sky is Over (Dec 30, 2008)

abstract said:


> hey, atlanta has the largest metropolitan area in the country, and is the fastest growing city in the country.
> 
> We also have the largest aquarium and busiest airport on earth
> don't fuck with us.



Yeah, don't fuck with Georgia, especially if you plan on coming through our state at night, might end up with a "deer" in the windshield of your car.

Plus, Turner does their operatiosn down here and we have a good control over some of the media.

Not only that, we're the home of the Infantry, Fort Benning right near Columbus.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Dec 30, 2008)

has Igor Panarin ever lived in the United States before? His predictions are laughable.


----------



## IceColdBeer (Dec 30, 2008)

It's all good as long as we get NYC:xzaru

But i wanted Miami thrown in there too


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 30, 2008)

abstract said:


> damn my state goes to mexico, one state away from joining europe
> 
> anyways, uh lol.
> 
> ...



Oh oh wait a second, this story come from russsia so don't talk about the european please.



Wolfarus said:


> Id rather japan take over the state i live in. That way, i can get more access to anime and sushi
> 
> 
> *Though i much prefer the scenario of the US taking over all of north america*



Colonialism ?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 30, 2008)

This guy has been reading too many Sci-Fi novels. What  loon.

This from Russia that's still fighting wars in it's own back yard.


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2008)

Sky is Over said:


> Not only that, we're the home of the Infantry, Fort Benning right near Columbus.



I spent 4 months in that God-forsaken patch of Earth you call Ft. Benning during Infantry training.  Little did I realize how much inland Georgia sucked in the summer.  New England was like a paradise compared to that.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 30, 2008)

Last Shadow said:


> *What the hell?
> Somebody sig this , so we'll remember in 2010.
> But seriously, another civil war? *




DONE! LOL


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 30, 2008)

Diceman said:


> "DEATH... IS A PREFERABLE ALTERNATIVE... TO COMMUNISM."



BETTER DEAD...THAN RED.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 30, 2008)

Darklyre said:


> BETTER DEAD...THAN RED.



"EMBRACE DEMOCRACY, OR YOU WILL BE ERADICATED."

fuck,I want to play that mission again


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 30, 2008)

Altron said:


> Here is my prediction of Russia according to his logic:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone get a piece, except Central/South America and Africa!





Why the UK is not part of the EU, on this map ?


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2008)

Hhahahaha, oh god, this is hillarious...
The "texas republic", under Mexican influence. LOL
Yeah, right. xDDDD


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2008)

This is news, theres plenty of crackpot out there spouting nonesense, please don't post this shit again.


----------



## sadated_peon (Dec 30, 2008)

It is funny how little this guy knows about America, he drew lines in geographic location instead of cultural....


----------



## Regent (Dec 30, 2008)

This must be the first map of USA's dark future I've seen without the Confederate States included.


----------



## Rei (Dec 30, 2008)

May have been said..



> *For a decade, Russian academic Igor Panarin has been predicting the U.S. will fall apart in 2010.*



The dude can't wait to 2012?


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2008)

Regent said:


> This must be the first map of USA's dark future I've seen without the Confederate States included.



That's because it's not going to happen.  Learn to decipher crackpot talk.


----------



## Regent (Dec 30, 2008)

No shit it's not going to happen?

My comment was about the fact that basically every person who's forecasting the end of USA includes The Confederate States.

Mostly because that's the first thing they come up with, led by their strong desire for the end of US hegemony.


----------



## Tobirama (Dec 30, 2008)

LOVE              IT


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2008)

Regent said:


> No shit it's not going to happen?
> 
> My comment was about the fact that basically every person who's forecasting the end of USA includes The Confederate States.
> 
> Mostly because that's the first thing they come up with, led by their strong desire for the end of US hegemony.



Ah ok.  See I have a hard time picking up sarcasm and with some of the posts I've seen in the past by non-US members it gets hard to figure out who is serious and who isn't.  My apologies.

And fuck the Confederacy.



Tobirama said:


> LOVE              IT



Love what?


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2008)

Arizona? Under Chinese influence? In only 2 years?


----------



## Surreal (Dec 30, 2008)

That guy must be using something that makes PCP look like a harmless toy.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Dec 30, 2008)

I can't see Mexico taking anything at all


----------



## Dragon (Dec 30, 2008)

If the US collapse, the global warming decreses. So if in 2010 there's civil war, by 2012 two deegrees of temperature will dicreeeeez.


----------



## Regent (Dec 30, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> Ah ok. See I have a hard time picking up sarcasm and with some of the posts I've seen in the past by non-US members it gets hard to figure out who is serious and who isn't.  My apologies.



All is well.




			
				WalkingMaelstrom said:
			
		

> And fuck the Confederacy.



I'm sure that I don't even have to type that I agree with this, since I'm against slavery just as every sane human being is.


----------



## Hana (Dec 30, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> I spent 4 months in that God-forsaken patch of Earth you call Ft. Benning during Infantry training.  Little did I realize how much inland Georgia sucked in the summer.  New England was like a paradise compared to that.



I worked at Ft. Benning for a year. Newbie soldiers always complaining about the heat. Can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen. 



KuronoX54 said:


> I can't see Mexico taking anything at all



Me either. No offense to any Mexican posters on the boards but I extremely doubt Texas...much less the rest of the other states would cooperate quietly...ever.


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2008)

Hana said:


> I worked at Ft. Benning for a year. Newbie soldiers always complaining about the heat. Can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen.



Let's put it this way.  I also trained at Ft. Huachuca, AZ.  It was hot there, but not the hellishly muggy hot.  It was the good, dry, and slightly windy hot sans the brown recluse spiders, snakes, and douchebag drill sergeants.


----------



## impersonal (Dec 30, 2008)

> But it's his bleak forecast for the U.S. that is music to the ears of the Kremlin,* which in recent years has blamed Washington for everything from instability in the Middle East to the global financial crisis*.


That's completely justified. I mean, the global financial crisis is mostly due to american pressure for laissez-faire in the financial system (and then, to american banks and insurance companies applying these theories).

The Middle East... I don't think this needs any explanations, everybody in the world knows that the Bush administration has done a catastrophic job at dealing with the middle east.

(obviously the whole civil war scenario is a joke).


----------



## Darklyre (Dec 30, 2008)

Hana said:


> Me either. No offense to any Mexican posters on the boards but I extremely doubt Texas...much less the rest of the other states would cooperate quietly...ever.



Texas has enough guns and angry people to singlehandedly take out everything from the Rio Grande to the Amazon. Mexico can barely handle Mexico City, much less a US state.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 30, 2008)

Hugo_Pratt said:


> That's completely justified.
> 
> (obviously the whole civil war scenario is a joke).



You can blame a lot of people for the instability in that region, mostly the people in that region. If they stopped allowing murderous terrorists to tell them what to do, they'd be a lot better off.


----------



## impersonal (Dec 30, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You can blame a lot of people for the instability in that region, mostly the people in that region. If they stopped allowing murderous terrorists to tell them what to do, they'd be a lot better off.



Uh, yeah of course. You could also say that Europe is responsible through its inaction, and that'd be true. However, the USA's actions (unconditional support to Israel, war in Iraq, shoot-first-ask-questions-later diplomacy, etc)  in the middle east have only worsened the situation, and thus it's fair to claim that they are to blame (among others !) for the current instability.

Anyway, I didn't mean to turn this thread into an america bashing one. I just meant that the author of the article should have picked better exemples - the Kremlin has probably also blamed the USA for Chechnya, for Chinese disrespect of Humans Rights, for the extinction of the dinosaurs and many other such things. I don't think it was difficult to pick a good example. Instead, the author chooses to subtly spread propaganda - "only anti-american russians would claim that we have anything to do with the financial crisis or the unstable middle east". That's a bit shocking.


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2008)

Hugo_Pratt said:


> Uh, yeah of course. You could also say that Europe is responsible through its inaction, and that'd be true. However, the USA's actions (unconditional support to Israel, war in Iraq, shoot-first-ask-questions-later diplomacy, etc)  in the middle east have only worsened the situation, and thus it's fair to claim that they are to blame (among others !) for the current instability.
> 
> Anyway, I didn't mean to turn this thread into an america bashing one. I just meant that the author of the article should have picked better exemples - the Kremlin has probably also blamed the USA for Chechnya, for Chinese disrespect of Humans Rights, for the extinction of the dinosaurs and many other such things. I don't think it was difficult to pick a good example.



See amongst the world, the blame game usually runs like this:

1. Jews (since they're responsible for *EVERYTHING BAD*) 
2. The US, because they're either seeing something shady many Americans don't, they're hatin', or they want someone to point the finger at other than themselves and they know they'll get away with it.
3. Though not nearly as common anymore, the UK/Europe.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 30, 2008)

so, let me get this straight, a *RUSSIAN* professor is predicting the separation of states in the *U.S.*? 

bullshit, worry bout your own country, and we'll worry bout ours


----------



## yatai (Dec 30, 2008)

This sounds more like a threat than a prediction, guys...


----------



## Regent (Dec 30, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> 3. Though not nearly as common anymore, the UK/Europe.



I would rather say Russia. Mainly because of that American, or sometimes Western European, stereotype that the Russians spend 99 % of their time thinking of new ideas how to hurt "free world" and the most important, USA as the leader of it.

It's mostly legacy of the Cold War propaganda. Soviets wanted, and were prepared for, the WWIII no more than anyone on the West. It's the same thing with Russia today.




			
				yatai said:
			
		

> This sounds more like a threat than a prediction, guys...



I would say that much more like a threat sounds that Brzezinski's idea of splitting Russia between USA, China, Japan, and whoever, because of a claim that it's not fair for one country to have so much natural resources.


----------



## dreams lie (Dec 30, 2008)

Gambitz said:


> What are your thoughts?



Well, I'm Chinese.  Hopefully, when PRC comes for Nevada, I will be spared.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 30, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> Well, I'm Chinese.  Hopefully, when PRC comes for Nevada, I will be spared.



I wonder if they'll come t Liberate the Chinese Community in New York. Chinatown will be the capitol of the newly created China America.


----------



## NaruTayu forever (Dec 30, 2008)

(Note: sarcasm/funnies )

Holy Shit guys, I just realized something! THe world is gonna end in 2012! Just watch! Britain will take its part of the world and become the Neo-British empire during the Olympics, and, and Sarah Palin will become empresss of teh United States of Alaska! Oh Shit!


----------



## kulgan18 (Dec 30, 2008)

You know what is funny, is that in some conservative site i heard some people advocating this exact same thing(with you know, the obama winning and the world is going to end thingy).

Some people hate the federal government, and there are still people waving around the confederate flag to this day for fuck sakes *shrug*.

But still is gonna take more than 2 years for them to become a majority.


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2008)

kulgan18 said:


> You know what is funny, is that in some conservative site i heard some people advocating this exact same thing(with you know, the obama winning and the world is going to end thingy).
> 
> Some people hate the federal government, and *there are still people waving around the confederate flag* to this day for fuck sakes *shrug*.
> 
> But still is gonna take more than 2 years for them to become a majority.



My message to them:

YOU FUCKING LOST!  GET OVER IT!


----------



## ZeroBlack (Dec 30, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> My message to them:
> 
> YOU FUCKING LOST!  GET OVER IT!



They don't realize they lost over a 100 years ago? Lol, silly rednecks.


----------



## dreams lie (Dec 30, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> I wonder if they'll come t Liberate the Chinese Community in New York. Chinatown will be the capitol of the newly created China America.



I can't believe you're leaving me for Europe.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 30, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> I can't believe you're leaving me for Europe.



We East Coasters shall rebel and join you. We may have a difficult time traveling to the West, by by our Chinese masters, we shall unite!!!


----------



## Aldrick (Dec 30, 2008)

Sarah Palin is making sure Alaska doesn't go down easily

Also, lol Canada


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 30, 2008)

lol this just Russian jealousy on the U.S.A


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh please...everyone know Texas and Mexico will never get back together!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 31, 2008)

Hitomi_No_Ryu said:


> Oh please...everyone know Texas and Mexico will never get back together!



lol and everyone know the americans would never elect a black president.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Dec 31, 2008)

Le Male said:


> lol and everyone know the americans would never elect a black president.



'Cept JFK,about 40 years ago


----------



## Ice Prince (Dec 31, 2008)

I could see America "splitting", but not under anyone else's influence.  Americans are by far the most prideful people in the world (just ask any foreigner).


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 31, 2008)

FALLOUT 3 !!


----------



## ii_can_save_myself (Dec 31, 2008)

I agree wit Y 

if the US goes down then the whole world will collapse


----------



## Sexta Espada (Dec 31, 2008)

Civil war by 2010? Not likely. Civil war by 2020? More likely if things continue going south. America won't last forever. It depends on how these next few years go. I also doubt America would split like that, if at all. Also, the Civil War was caused by a less serious issue, slavery, so don't count out anything. If there is a civil war, it'd probably end like the first, with America reuniting and then the winning side having their way.


----------



## Cirus (Dec 31, 2008)

Wont happen because the amirican people have too much pride in one country.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 31, 2008)

Cirus said:


> Wont happen because the amirican people have too much pride in one country.





Ice Prince said:


> I could see America "splitting", but not under anyone else's influence.  Americans are by far the most prideful people in the world (just ask any foreigner).



You're God Damned right we're prideful. 

We've went through our own troubles, and we've yet to separate. With people as true patriots, following either our supreme law of our land, or just being clueless as to follow George Bush, we will never, EVER let our country be sold, not untill they get our weapons from our cold, dead hands. We would rather die by the sword, than to live under it, because we are the United States of America!



Diceman said:


> 'Cept JFK,about 40 years ago



And Bill Clinton.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 31, 2008)

Sexta Espada said:


> Civil war by 2010? Not likely. Civil war by 2020? More likely if things continue going south. America won't last forever. It depends on how these next few years go. I also doubt America would split like that, if at all. Also, the Civil War was caused by a less serious issue, slavery, so don't count out anything. If there is a civil war, it'd probably end like the first, with America reuniting and then the winning side having their way.



Actually, the Civil War happened because President Lincoln wanted to preserve the union. He feared that with the secession of the southern states that we would not become "united". The Civil War happened because of the lack of states rights. Yes, Slavery did play a role, but it played a small role of states rights of wanting to own a slave.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 31, 2008)

Purgatory said:


> Actually, the Civil War happened because President Lincoln wanted to preserve the union. He feared that with the secession of the southern states that we would not become "united". The Civil War happened because of the *lack of states rights*. Yes, Slavery did play a role, but it played a small role of states rights of wanting to own a slave.



Mostly correct, except for this.
States rights were what caused the Civil War, because the South believed the States should be more powerful then the Federal government.
They believed in nullification, for example, in which the States could nullify laws they didn't agree with.
The key point, though, was compact theory.
The South saw the Union as an agreement, a contract, that they made.
As such, they could leave whenever they wanted.
Lincoln was against this because it defeated the very meaning of a "United States" if those same States could leave if they didn't approve of something.

tl;dr: It wasn't a lack of States rights that caused the war, it was that the South's vision of States Rights was too powerful.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 31, 2008)

Purgatory said:


> Actually, the Civil War happened because President Lincoln wanted to preserve the union. He feared that with the secession of the southern states that we would not become "united". The Civil War happened because of the lack of states rights. Yes, Slavery did play a role, but it played a small role of states rights of wanting to own a slave.



I don't know the way I learned it slavery played a huge role in the civil war, or at least for why the south broke away. Unless I'm not correctly picking up what you're putting down.


----------



## Zaleho Tempest (Jan 1, 2009)

i dont really mind the idea of regions of the USA seceding and doing whatever, but i dont think itll ever split up in the way he thinks it would o___O if anything, itd be more fractured. im from the Pacific NW and northern california hates southern california, and oregon is basically split three different ways... they wouldnt have a reason to stay together if the whole country were to collapse. i also dont see alaska ever wanting to go to Russia... it wouldnt work unless it was forced really, really hard. i think future predictions are interesting and all, but this one just comes from a man who obviously doesnt know anything about the USA, so its hard not to be skeptical.

by the way, i learned my history about the Civil War like what Purgatory said. i would elaborate more, but im too tired.


----------



## Trash (Jan 1, 2009)

Like most foreigners he has never lived here and he has no idea what it means to be an American. We are here to stay wether anybody else likes it or not.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 1, 2009)

The way I see it America can't afford a civil war. Baddies from over sea would easily take advantage of the situation to inflict serious harm.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 1, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> You're God Damned right we're prideful.
> 
> We've went through our own troubles, and we've yet to separate. With people as true patriots, following either our supreme law of our land, or just being clueless as to follow George Bush, we will never, EVER let our country be sold, not untill they get our weapons from our cold, dead hands. We would rather die by the sword, than to live under it, because we are the United States of America!
> 
> ...



Lol it's look like the speach of an extremist.


----------



## Circusman (Jan 1, 2009)

His map is funny because Texas owns most of the South...and is influenced by Mexico...seriously that Texas nation would most likely still be more powerful then Mexico, they have some very serious problems down there.


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 1, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Lol it's look like the speach of an extremist.



If the US ever broke up you can bet your ass that at least 10 large countries will go up in nuclear fire before it's all over.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 1, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> If the US ever broke up you can bet your ass that at least 10 large countries will go up in nuclear fire before it's all over.



What do you mean ? Sorry i'm not fluent in english.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jan 1, 2009)

Le Male said:


> What do you mean ? Sorry i'm not fluent in english.



Over 9000 nukes basically.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jan 1, 2009)

Xyloxi said:


> Over 9000 nukes basically.



You mean the US will use it nuke on the rest of the world ?


----------



## Darklyre (Jan 1, 2009)

Le Male said:


> You mean the US will use it nuke on the rest of the world ?



Basically, any event catastrophic enough to cause the US to break up will also be catastrophic enough to cause the US to fire nuclear missiles in large numbers, if the breakup itself doesn't cause the missiles to fly already.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't believe there would be a civil war just because of economic woes.  The only thing I can see sparking such a conflict would be if some radical group decides to take America under a violent revolution.



> Basically, any event catastrophic enough to cause the US to break up will also be catastrophic enough to cause the US to fire nuclear missiles in large numbers, if the breakup itself doesn't cause the missiles to fly already.



I doubt we're that stupid.  Mutually assured destruction hasn't gone away.


----------



## mister_manji (Jan 1, 2009)

Remind me again how California thinks it will control Oregon, Washington, and Idaho? We have guns, and we know how to use them. Most of Kali does not.


----------



## Circusman (Jan 1, 2009)

Economic domination? I dunno......

Has this professor even visited America?


----------



## Sexta Espada (Jan 1, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Actually, the Civil War happened because President Lincoln wanted to preserve the union. He feared that with the secession of the southern states that we would not become "united". The Civil War happened because of the lack of states rights. Yes, Slavery did play a role, but it played a small role of states rights of wanting to own a slave.


Slavery was the biggest part of it-the South thought they would lose their slaves, and thus their economy would crumble, so they seceded. States' rights is what gave them the ability to secede-or their perceived ability to. 

A breakup of America would not necessarily mean the rest of the world will be nuked. It would have to be a very extreme situation to get a nuked launched, and it would have to be a threat larger than the USSR to garner the will to do so-nukes are last resort weapon. Also, if there was an enemy so powerful that America needed nukes to defeat them, there wouldn't be any America left to split up. A split up would also deal with more internal issues more than anything-thus if anything, there would be parts of America that would be nuked, if one of the factions got control of a nuke silo.


----------



## Mael (Jan 1, 2009)

Circusman said:


> Economic domination? I dunno......
> 
> Has this professor even visited America?



I highly doubt he has.


----------



## tom (Jan 11, 2009)

California part of china? the fuck?


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 11, 2009)

Sexta Espada said:


> Slavery was the biggest part of it-the South thought they would lose their slaves, and thus their economy would crumble, so they seceded. States' rights is what gave them the ability to secede-or their perceived ability to.



Slavery played a very minimal role. The issue that brought up the Civil War was that the southern states were seceding from the US to form the Confederate States. Lincoln was shit scared out of his mind because he didn't want the still young America to already defect from itself. Confederate states had complained that they were being forced to stop slavery altogether. Slavery was but a small part of states' rights.

Also, Lincoln isn't exactly what we'd call..an abolitionist.


----------



## Edo (Jan 11, 2009)

Economic crises yes, might lead some states to leave the union maybe although highly improbable.

But joining china and Mexico, or Russia and the EU is ridiculous.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 11, 2009)

Le Male said:


> Lol it's look like the speach of an extremist.



What you call extremist, I call patriotic.


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 11, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> I don't believe there would be a civil war just because of economic woes.  The only thing I can see sparking such a conflict would be if some radical group decides to take America under a violent revolution.





			
				 Purgatory said:
			
		

> What you call extremist, I call patriotic.



... **


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 11, 2009)

dreams lie said:


> ... **



We may not be a perfect country, but I'll be damned to let this nation go to hell in a handbasket.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 11, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Also, Lincoln isn't exactly what we'd call..an abolitionist.



Now which popular Lincoln myth are you referring to?


----------



## Vom Osten (Jan 11, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> *Slavery played a very minimal role*. The issue that brought up the Civil War was that the southern states were seceding from the US to form the Confederate States. Lincoln was shit scared out of his mind because he didn't want the still young America to already defect from itself. Confederate states had complained that they were being forced to stop slavery altogether. Slavery was but a small part of states' rights.
> 
> Also, Lincoln isn't exactly what we'd call..an abolitionist.



Way to fail your American History class, Slavery was the thing that tied everything together. It wasn't for that, the South would have to reason to cede, or any benefit to gain from doing so.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 11, 2009)

Galizien said:


> Way to fail your American History class, Slavery was the thing that tied everything together. It wasn't for that, the South would have to reason to cede, or any benefit to gain from doing so.



I would not be talking lest I be you. Whilst slavery was trying to be outlawed, this was a case of states rights of wanting to do what they wanted to do, not going by the federal law.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 11, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Now which popular Lincoln myth are you referring to?



What? Our earlier presidents DID own slaves though. You don't actually think our founding fathers were the purest Christians, did you?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 11, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> What? Our earlier presidents DID own slaves though. You don't actually think our founding fathers were the purest Christians, did you?



ITT: Trying to sound smart.

Some of our early presidents did own slaves, however the subject of Lincoln owning slaves points to him not owning slaves. You may be thinking of Andrew Johnson.

Other early slave free presidents include John Adams, John Q. Adams, Filmore, and Pierce.

The term" Lincoln owned slaves" is said to stir up critical thought of the 16th president.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 11, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> ITT: Trying to sound smart.
> 
> Some of our early presidents did own slaves, however the subject of Lincoln owning slaves points to him not owning slaves. You may be thinking of Andrew Johnson.
> 
> Other early slave free presidents include John Adams, John Q. Adams, Filmore, and Pierce.



Slave owner or not, Lincoln didn't really care about the slavery problem. His major issue was to preserve the union.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 11, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Slave owner or not, Lincoln didn't really care about the slavery problem. His major issue was to preserve the union.



Too bad that's not what you said.

It's also a gross oversimplification of the ideas of slavery during America's early years where it was always a legislative hot topic.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 11, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Too bad that's not what you said.
> 
> It's also a gross oversimplification of the ideas of slavery during America's early years where it was always a legislative hot topic.



Your fault.

Then again, that was back when we were still underdeveloped.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 11, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Your fault.





It's my fault you spew old conspiracy theories and ideas that have been debunked for decades?


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 11, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> It's my fault you spew old conspiracy theories and ideas that have been debunked for decades?



I just cam in here to share my opinions, and you replied.


----------



## Sawako (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh hell no. I'm not falling under the control of China.

Anyway, I doubt America will split up. It already experienced a split country back during the Civil War, and that led to no good. The states will forever be united, I think.


----------



## MonkeyMallet (Jan 11, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> Slavery played a very minimal role. The issue that brought up the Civil War was that the southern states were seceding from the US to form the Confederate States. Lincoln was shit scared out of his mind because he didn't want the still young America to already defect from itself. Confederate states had complained that they were being forced to stop slavery altogether. Slavery was but a small part of states' rights.
> 
> Also, Lincoln isn't exactly what we'd call..an abolitionist.



Exactly. Slavery was less of a cause for the US Civil War. The end of the civil war helped push for abolition though


----------



## Espresso (Jan 12, 2009)

I would have guessed Fallout as well.


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Jan 12, 2009)

The idea of Texas going back to Mexico is just so funny in so many ways.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 12, 2009)

ButtholeSurfer said:


> The idea of Texas going back to Mexico is just so funny in so many ways.



What's gonna be even funnier is the Texan's response to this.


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Jan 12, 2009)

Purgatory said:


> What's gonna be even funnier is the Texan's response to this.



REMEMBER THE ASTRODOME!!!!

I think if th US did break up they'd make their own republic, not a mexican controlled one, I know they wouldn't allow that.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 12, 2009)

ButtholeSurfer said:


> REMEMBER THE ASTRODOME!!!!
> 
> I think if th US did break up they'd make their own republic, not a mexican controlled one, I know they wouldn't allow that.



I doubt we'd let countries like the Rusky nation, the Euro nation, the Canuck nation, the commie nation, and the other nations break us apart.


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Jan 12, 2009)

Well that's their prerogative, I don't think it will happen and that this guy is a loon, but still it is interesting.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Mar 17, 2009)

It could happen.
Bwahahahahaha.
But It'd take a little more than a crumbled economy.


----------



## Red (Mar 17, 2009)

Bullshit.

His theory lost credibility when he claimed Canada would influence anything. I mean Canada?


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Mar 17, 2009)

That's rediculous. There's no way that's going to happen.


----------



## HinataSanctuary (Mar 30, 2009)

That guy's a fruit loop


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 30, 2009)

his theory is obviously ridiculous, but i think it was mostly designed or popularized in order to make russians feel better about themselves, by trying to make fun of their rival the USA.


----------



## Nic (Mar 30, 2009)

Sounds someone that hates the US too much and that needs more media attention.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 30, 2009)

Guy is still a bastard though .


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2009)

Why was this bumped?



AbnormallyNormal said:


> his theory is obviously ridiculous, but i think it was mostly designed or popularized in order to make russians feel better about themselves, by trying to make fun of their rival the USA.



First time I've seen you take this stance


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 31, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Why was this bumped?
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've seen you take this stance



i like russia a lot, but a lot of them are pretty paranoid and ignorant about the USA. like many of them still believe NATO might invade any day


----------



## Rikudou (Mar 31, 2009)

IF this would happen, there'd be no reason for California to split from New York or Chicago.
It would split into the old North/South.


----------



## E (Mar 31, 2009)

i wanna be a eurofag


----------



## iLurk (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, silly Russian.

America will be annexed to China!


----------



## FreshBaked (Mar 31, 2009)

Why do they want Alaska back so bad?


----------



## Mael (Mar 31, 2009)

FreshBaked said:


> Why do they want Alaska back so bad?



Because they're butthurt that the czar sold it to the US and now some of them think they have the means to take it back.  Panarin (sp?) and his ilk can eat a bag of dicks.


----------



## SammyTehDuckie (Mar 31, 2009)

This is the best thread I have ever read. XD
Oh I am so going to put this down and publicly laugh at Russia when it never happens.
I think Russia is giving us too much credit of us actually doing somthing. XD


----------



## Pipe (Feb 13, 2010)

yay Mexico is going to get back what was taken from it


----------



## Tleilaxu (Feb 13, 2010)

Old news is old, though we were not supposed to check back for another 11 months or so


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 13, 2010)

Is he indirectly reveling russia's plans once the US goes to pot?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh wow, once he said Mexico taking territory,i said "No" Americans= Americans not Texans or Californians.etc..


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 13, 2010)

old news, but his "prediction" still deserves this: 

edit: fffffffff-


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 13, 2010)

If this ever comes true, I'm moving to Atlantic America.

Sorry Mexico


----------



## Chee (Feb 13, 2010)

> MOSCOW -- For a decade, Russian academic Igor Panarin has been *predicting the U.S. will fall apart in 2010*. For most of that time, he admits, few took his argument -- that an economic and moral collapse will trigger a civil war and the eventual breakup of the U.S. -- very seriously. Now he's found an eager audience: Russian state media.



Even though we still have 10 more months to go...


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 13, 2010)

How is Mexico in a position to take anything? They can barely handle the drug cartels.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2010)

I remember when I posted in this thread...didn't think it would be this big of a laughing stock.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 14, 2010)

Well we have certainly become more polarized, but we all are still American, that's for sure


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 14, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD-Msb7A8t4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Momoka (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, I read something about this... interesting theory. Might work or not. 

This could be a warning everyone to watch out and be careful, to get your head out of the clouds and start trying to work as a team, not as an individual. 

It doesn't matter if it doesn't work or if it does. What matters is you have to watch out for the inevitable truth. This guy is right about the recession and declining morality.


----------



## Borel (Feb 14, 2010)

2010? Seems... unlikely.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Watchman (Feb 14, 2010)

This theory's still as laughable now as it was when it was first announced.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 14, 2010)

Canada has too much.


----------



## very bored (Feb 14, 2010)

tl;dr
Why does the Northeast join the EU?


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Feb 14, 2010)

And that's why you shouldn't use drugs.


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

lol at how it splits up and is given to other people.  I'm sure that would work well with California and Hollywood suddenly becoming part of China   San Francisco would be an awesome addition to that repressive country.  I obviously don't believe this at all.  I'd be surprised if anyone does, if anything it would take more than less than one year for the entire US to split up and join other countries.


----------



## Dionysus (Feb 15, 2010)

Xyloxi said:


> Canada has too much.


And there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Camille (Feb 15, 2010)

2010 is not over, gais


----------



## C. (Feb 15, 2010)

his logic is pretty fail... but i suppose Russia needs some media spotlight sometimes, I mean aside from the Georgia incident they haven't been relevant in over 20 years.


----------



## The Red Skull (Aug 1, 2010)

Well there was those spies they found.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 1, 2010)

Hasn't this happened yet?

Fucking Americans.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2010)

MrAnonymus said:


> Well there was those spies they found.



So you bumped this to say dumb shit?


----------



## Ceria (Aug 1, 2010)

late june early july has happened already. 

 arizona and texas would annex mexico if they ever pulled that shit. 

and no russia, you aren't getting my deadliest catch. thank you try again.


----------



## Toby (Aug 1, 2010)

*This necro was worth it if only to confirm that Russian intelligence officers should stay away from academia.*


----------

